# VAG-Tacho Key Programming on 2004 TT 3.2



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I'd like to create a new key for my TT. I've got one that works, but don't have a second one for emergencies.

After reading up on the knowledge base here and elsewhere, it looks like I need VAG-Tacho to read the car's PIN (as well as VDCS which I already have).

Thing is, on all the eBay listings and sites selling VAG-Tacho, it says TT 2000-2003. Does that mean I can't use VAG-Tacho for my 2004, or is there an alternative version of VAG-Tacho need to buy?

Thanks.


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

With VAG-Tacho USB 5.0 you should be able to read the PIN on a 2004. There may be other functions you can not use, but reading the PIN should be one of the simple ones.


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

I've not had much luck with vag-tacho in the past but I have with vag-commander, that's just my experience though.


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Where's the guide to do this please, Millnei (or anyone else)?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I've been trying to sort this out as well for my 2005 3.2, and am on the verge of grabbing a copy of the VAG CAN Commander 5.5 and Pin reader 3.9 beta. This seems to be the "latest" version out there, and from the listing of supported vehicles, I think it's got a shot at it. Here is a sample hit on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VAG-CAN-Comman ... 4076930020

This question comes up enough, myself included, I might live dangerously and just order the blasted thing and get on with it. Not like $20 bucks is going to turn things upside down if it doesn't work. 8)


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

alexgreyhead said:


> Where's the guide to do this please, Millnei (or anyone else)?


Here's the guide. It's quite old, but if it works as this guide shows, should be easy.

View attachment key.docx


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

This is how VAG-Tacho and VCDS is used to read pin, match keys, match ECU when swapping cluster or ECU. It takes literally less than 2 minutes in total.

To read cluster pin I used Vag-Tacho 5.0 USB
Read pin: 




Match keys to cluster: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... g_(Cluster)
Macth ECU to cluster: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/immobilizer2.html


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm reading the list of supported cars on a Vag-Tacho 5.0 listing, and it says on Audi,

"Audi
A3 VDO dash 2003 - 2005
A3,A4,A6 VDO dash 1997 - 2000
A3,TT,A6 Magnetti Marelli dash 1998 - 2003
A4 Bosch dash 2000 - 2005
A4,A6,A8 1995-1999 (immo box - read pin code)"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vagtacho-USB-V ... 2977340793

So I'm thinking this won't work on a 2004 or 2005 3.2. Am I wrong?

I did put my money where my mouth is and popped a copy of VAG CAN Commander with a cable last night. Of course coming from China, so will be a few weeks before I have anything to test with.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, I received my K-Can cable and VAGTACHO USB5.0 today. Plugged it in and it connected via Magnetti Marelli M73 Audi V1.

Trouble is, when I try to read the Pin, I get *Unable to read PIN! Press View Memory Buffer to see EEPROM data!*.

The eeprom data looks like this....
_0000:20 20 21 20 20 57 41 52 4E 49 4E 47 20 20 21 20 ! WARNING ! 
0010:20 20 47 41 52 42 41 47 45 20 44 41 54 41 20 20 GARBAGE DATA 
0020:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Etc etc_

Any ideas of what to do next? Can anyone decipher the eeprom data dump? Or is the assumption that VAGTACHO is compatible with a 2004 TT incorrect....?


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Well that sucks. I'm still waiting on my VAG CAN Commander. Tracking says in the next few days. Will let you know how I fair.


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

post line 0030 and 0040 please or is it all 0 from there on?


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Ganja47 said:


> post line 0030 and 0040 please or is it all 0 from there on?


Here's the complete dump... If you can help, that would be great!!! 

0000:20 20 21 20 20 57 41 52 4E 49 4E 47 20 20 21 20 ! WARNING ! 
0010:20 20 47 41 52 42 41 47 45 20 44 41 54 41 20 20 GARBAGE DATA 
0020F FF FF E7 BB A7 B7 FF EB F5 FC DE F7 FF FF EE ß..ç»§·.ëõüÞ÷..î
0030:F9 DF F1 FA FF FF FF 79 FF FB 79 F8 FE 9F 36 8F ùßñú...y.ûyø.Ÿ6
0040:BF FF 71 7B FB AF A7 C6 BD 5E 0A 00 00 01 00 00 ¿.q{û¯§Æ½^......
0050:00 00 FF 00 00 DC 20 20 21 20 20 20 FF 8B 7F FF .....Ü ! .‹.
0060:6F AB 7B BF 5F 3F DD FE FD 3F 00 10 00 01 00 00 o«{¿_?Ý.ý?.....
0070:00 00 00 00 00 50 50 34 18 00 00 FD CE 38 00 18 .....PP4..ýÎ8.
0080:0D 30 20 CF 1F 20 CC 40 FB C6 55 7B 20 17 C6 AA 
0 Ï Ì@ûÆU{ Æª
0090:7B 20 17 8E 40 00 25 E7 CE 00 2A 86 05 36 05 05 { Ž@.%çÎ.*†.6..
00A0:12 34 FF FF DF 7E FF DD BF B7 7F 6F FF FF DF BF 4..ß~.Ý¿·o..ß¿
00B0:1F FA F5 DF FF 7F F7 E9 BF FF E7 FB BF E7 CB FF úõß.÷é¿.çû¿çË.
00C0:F3 FF A3 FF FE FE BF FF F3 FD 00 44 18 00 14 50 ó.£...¿.óý.D.P
00D0:07 32 C7 7B 20 C8 C6 34 7B 20 C9 C6 08 7B 20 CB .2Ç{ ÈÆ4{ ÉÆ.{ Ë
00E0:CE 38 00 A6 30 07 0F 8E 40 00 26 F7 CC 11 11 7B Î8.¦0.Ž@.&÷Ì{
00F0:20 17 7A 20 17 3D F6 20 CC 7A 20 CF 07 06 1F 20 z =ö Ìz Ï.. 
0100:CC 80 F9 3D CC 55 AA 7B 20 17 7A 20 17 3D 17 A4 Ì€ù=ÌUª{ z =¤
0110:A3 DD F7 FF FF BE FF FF 79 F7 DD 4B DF BF FE F3 £Ý÷..¾..y÷ÝKß¿.ó
0120:9F FF 66 9F FF FC F7 F7 FB FF 92 FB F7 57 EC EF Ÿ.fŸ.ü÷÷û.'û÷Wìï
0130F 7F DA FF FF F7 FF BF F9 BF 5D FB BE FE FF 36 ßÚ..÷.¿ù¿]û¾..6
01406 EF 7F 77 FF FF F6 7B FF FF 9F BD DF D4 0A 7F Öïw..ö{..Ÿ½ßÔ.
0150:FB DE 85 E7 6E B7 6F FF 6B BF C6 77 FA 7F BB EF ûÞ&#8230;çn·o.k¿Æwú»ï
0160:F7 DF EB CF 77 F3 EF FF EE BE EE 7D F7 DF FF FF ÷ßëÏwóï.î¾î}÷ß..
0170:B5 DF 0A 7C F7 FB D7 DC E3 5F B9 77 FC DA 86 E7 µß.|÷û×Üã_¹wüÚ†ç
0180:FB FA 61 77 B2 FD 35 EB FB 73 DF 1C 5B AC B3 F7 ûúaw²ý5ëûsß[¬³÷
0190:2D 6F 57 DD FD E9 F6 7D EF FB BB 18 9F FE FB 9D -oWÝýéö}ïû»Ÿ.û
01A0:AF FB 4B FF 7A 99 FE FC FF DF 6D FF 56 D4 FD F9 ¯ûK.z™.ü.ßm.VÔýù
01B0:CF FE FA AA B7 BB FB 9D AD EF 36 F9 EF 5F BE 7A Ï.úª·»û­ï6ùï_¾z
01C0E 35 AD FF AF 45 9B 7B B2 EF 5F 72 EF D2 6D CF Þ5­.¯E›{²ï_rïÒmÏ
01D0:FB 77 B0 38 77 2F EF 6C AF FE AE B7 B4 CA BE F7 ûw°8w/ïl¯.®·´Ê¾÷
01E0:6F FB B8 FA 97 9F FF DC 77 FD 37 FA 7D F7 7F F7 oû¸ú-Ÿ.Üwý7ú}÷÷
01F01 EF EF 5F FF E7 86 FA B5 73 FF 4C 7B FB BD 9C Ñïï_.ç†úµs.L{û½œ
0200E F4 2F 7F 93 DF 1B FB 9C DD AE 6F FF 7F B7 7B Þô/"ßûœÝ®o.·{
0210:F8 F3 4E 1C EF CE 26 F4 CF FB AD AE D9 1F A7 FB øóNïÎ&ôÏû­®Ù§û
0220:E7 BB BF 77 77 C7 FF 53 D6 BE 39 DE 77 DF 26 37 ç»¿wwÇ.SÖ¾9Þwß&7
0230:F4 6F D7 B8 6D 1E 5E F3 AF 95 4F 3F FF F7 F3 E7 ôo×¸m^ó¯•O?.÷óç
0240:7B B5 E8 FF 66 A9 65 ED AC F7 47 F7 D7 76 E7 6F {µè.f©eí¬÷G÷×vço
0250:FD EE BD CC 62 9F 77 AF 97 FB 06 FA F6 6F 7B 6B ýî½ÌbŸw¯-û.úöo{k
0260:FB 5D BA B5 EF BD EB DB 7B 8C BE 7B CB 7F FB FB û]ºµï½ëÛ{Œ¾{Ëûû
0270:B6 DF BF EB 68 75 7F DE BD 6F 8F 6B F9 9F AF DE ¶ß¿ëhuÞ½okùŸ¯Þ
0280E FB D7 F9 E7 F2 BD 2D DF EB DA F6 F7 F3 B6 6E Þû×ùçò½-ßëÚö÷ó¶n
0290:FE 7A 4C B7 3F FE BF FF D9 FF 90 FF 68 E5 EF FA .zL·?.¿.Ù..håïú
02A0:5F FF 31 EB AF 58 F7 FB CE FF 76 1F 43 BF FA D7 _.1ë¯X÷ûÎ.vC¿ú×
02B0:F6 7B EC 37 F8 77 AD 2F 97 FE D2 DF FF BF FF FD ö{ì7øw­/-.Òß.¿.ý
02C0D 4F B7 9B EF 7F 96 3E 7D 9E 1F D7 37 FD FB C5 ÝO·›ï->}ž×7ýûÅ
02D0:F7 A7 3B 5C FB 93 7D 7F DE FD 2D F7 CF 7E 6A 7E ÷§;\û"}Þý-÷Ï~j~
02E0:FB EE ED 53 FF 8A 73 A2 FF FB DE EA 7F FF 6F FB ûîíS.Šs¢.ûÞê.oû
02F0:ED DF FF B7 6F 37 FF C9 CE D7 FE 7A C6 27 F7 19 íß.·o7.ÉÎ×.zÆ'÷
0300:A9 7F EE F7 F3 ED BB 9F FD FC 5C 9F EB B2 3F 4F ©î÷óí»Ÿýü\Ÿë²?O
0310:AF FE 9A 3F D5 D7 FF 77 E6 7B 23 79 F8 25 FB 1B ¯.š?Õ×.wæ{#yø%û
0320:F7 5D 7F 3A 3B FF 2F 9F F7 DF F3 73 E7 FB B2 EF ÷]:;./Ÿ÷ßósçû²ï
0330E FB F5 8B CD D5 DF CA 5F 3E F4 39 CB 9F 7D C1 Þûõ‹ÍÕßÊ_>ô9ËŸ}Á
0340:FB EF FA D7 FB 7A FD 73 EB 3F FE FE EF FB 9D C3 ûïú×ûzýsë?..ïûÃ
0350:FF EC BC 95 EF 4F FD B7 FF B3 FF 3D FB FF 7E BF .ì¼•ïOý·.³.=û.~¿
0360:FF 77 EF CE FE FE FF FB FF E7 E9 DF AD DB FF FE .wïÎ...û.çéß­Û..
0370:EF FF 6F FA DF 8E F5 F7 EA 7F DF FF FF 7B FF FF ï.oúßŽõ÷êß..{..
0380F EF D7 7F FF 6B FF 9F DF 6F E7 FD FE 6E F3 BB ßï×.k.Ÿßoçý.nó»
0390:F6 FB FD 9F FF FB E2 BF CE 6D B6 FD 06 3F 06 3F öûýŸ.ûâ¿Îm¶ý.?.?
03A0:01 0D 03 1B 02 9A 02 8A 00 50 FC 42 AD DF FF FF .
..š.Š.PüB­ß..
03B0:7B FF FF DF EF D7 7F FF 6B FF 9F DF 6F E7 FD FE {..ßï×.k.Ÿßoçý.
03C0:6E F3 BB F6 FB FD 9F FF FB E2 BF CE 6D B6 FD 06 nó»öûýŸ.ûâ¿Îm¶ý.
03D0:3F 06 3F 01 0D 03 1B 02 9A 02 8A 00 50 FC 42 AD ?.?.
..š.Š.PüB­
03E0F FF FF 7B FF FF DF EF D7 7F FF 6B FF CF 17 C6 ß..{..ßï×.k.ÏÆ
03F0:AA 7B 08 17 8E 10 00 25 E7 CE 00 2A 86 05 36 05 ª{.Ž.%çÎ.*†.6.
0400:20 20 21 20 20 57 41 52 4E 49 4E 47 20 20 21 20 ! WARNING ! 
0410:20 20 47 41 52 42 41 47 45 20 44 41 54 41 20 20 GARBAGE DATA 
0420F FF FF E7 BB A7 B7 FF EB F5 FC DE F7 FF FF EE ß..ç»§·.ëõüÞ÷..î
0430:F9 DF F1 FA FF FF FF 79 FF FB 00 00 00 00 00 00 ùßñú...y.û......
0440:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0450:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0460:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0470:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0480:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0490:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04A0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04B0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04C0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04D0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04E0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
04F0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0500:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0510:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0520:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0530:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0540:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0550:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0560:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0570:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0580:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0590:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05A0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05B0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05C0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05D0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05E0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
05F0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0600:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0610:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0620:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0630:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0640:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0650:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0660:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0670:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0680:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0690:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06A0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06B0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06C0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06D0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06E0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
06F0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0700:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0710:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0720:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0730:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0740:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0750:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0760:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0770:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0780:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0790:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07A0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07B0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07C0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07D0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07E0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
07F0:00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

if you can post or pm the dump file as you saved it I can have a quick look for you


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Hope this works...


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

never mind, something wrong with this dump anyways. can you connect to any tacho and post a screenshot of the output?


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Ganja.

Here's screen shots from VAGTACHO

View attachment Doc2.pdf


The first one is what comes up with 'connect and tacho'

The second is what comes up when I select 'Magnetti Morelli Audi M73 V1' from the select ECU list, and then 'Connect Selected ECU'

The third is what happens when I press Read PIN.....


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Can you hit "View Memory Buffer" at the point of that last one and get a screen shot to post?


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's the EEPROM data, but it changes each time I do it :?

This is one example....

0000:20	20	21	20	20	57	41	52	4E	49	4E	47	20	20	21	20	! WARNING !
0010:20	20	47	41	52	42	41	47	45	20	44	41	54	41	20	20	GARBAGE DATA
0020F	FF	FF	E7	BB	A7	B7	FF	EB	F5	FC	DE	F7	FF	FF	EE	ß..ç»§·.ëõüÞ÷..î
0030:F9	DF	F1	FA	FF	FF	FF	79	FF	FB	79	F8	FE	9F	36	8F	ùßñú...y.ûyø.Ÿ6
0040:BF	FF	71	7B	FB	AF	A7	C6	BD	5E	0A	00	00	01	00	00	¿.q{û¯§Æ½^......
0050:00	00	FF	00	00	DC	20	20	21	20	20	20	FF	8B	7F	FF	.....Ü ! .‹.
0060:6F	AB	7B	BF	5F	3F	DD	FE	FD	3F	00	10	00	01	00	00	o«{¿_?Ý.ý?.....
0070:00	00	00	00	00	50	50	34	18	00	00	FD	CE	38	00	18	.....PP4..ýÎ8.
0080:0D	30	20	CF	1F	20	CC	40	FB	C6	55	7B	20	17	C6	AA	0 Ï Ì@
0090:7B	20	17	8E	40	00	25	E7	CE	00	2A	86	05	36	05	05	{ Ž@.%çÎ.*†.6..
00A0:12	34	FF	FF	DF	7E	FF	DD	BF	B7	7F	6F	FF	FF	DF	BF	4..ß~.Ý¿·o..ß¿
00B0:1F	FA	F5	DF	FF	7F	F7	E9	BF	FF	E7	FB	BF	E7	CB	FF	úõß.÷é¿.çû¿çË.
00C0:F3	FF	A3	FF	FE	FE	BF	FF	F3	FD	00	44	18	00	14	50	ó.£...¿.óý.D.P
00D0:07	32	C7	7B	20	C8	C6	34	7B	20	C9	C6	08	7B	20	CB	.2Ç{ ÈÆ4{ ÉÆ.{ Ë
00E0:CE	38	00	A6	30	07	0F	8E	40	00	26	F7	CC	11	11	7B	Î8.¦0.Ž@.&÷Ì{
00F0:20	17	7A	20	17	3D	F6	20	CC	7A	20	CF	07	06	1F	20	z =ö Ìz Ï..
0100:CC	80	F9	3D	CC	55	AA	7B	20	17	7A	20	17	3D	17	A4	Ì€ù=ÌUª{ z =¤
0110:A3	DD	F7	FF	FF	BE	FF	FF	79	F7	DD	4B	DF	BF	FE	F3	£Ý÷..¾..y÷ÝKß¿.ó
0120:9F	FF	66	9F	FF	FC	F7	F7	FB	FF	92	FB	F7	57	EC	EF	Ÿ.fŸ.ü÷÷û.'û÷Wìï
0130F	7F	DA	FF	FF	F7	FF	BF	F9	BF	5D	FB	BE	FE	FF	36	ßÚ..÷.¿ù¿]û¾..6
01406	EF	7F	77	FF	FF	F6	7B	FF	FF	9F	BD	DF	D4	0A	7F	Öïw..ö{..Ÿ½ßÔ.
0150:FB	DE	85	E7	6E	B7	6F	FF	6B	BF	C6	77	FA	7F	BB	EF	ûÞ&#8230;çn·o.k¿Æwú»ï
0160:F7	DF	EB	CF	77	F3	EF	FF	EE	BE	EE	7D	F7	DF	FF	FF	÷ßëÏwóï.î¾î}÷ß..
0170:B5	DF	0A	7C	F7	FB	D7	DC	E3	5F	B9	77	FC	DA	86	E7	µß.|÷û×Üã_¹wüÚ†ç
0180:FB	FA	61	77	B2	FD	35	EB	FB	73	DF	1C	5B	AC	B3	F7	ûúaw²ý5ëûsß[¬³÷
0190:2D	6F	57	DD	FD	E9	F6	7D	EF	FB	BB	18	9F	FE	FB	9D	-oWÝýéö}ïû»Ÿ.û
01A0:AF	FB	4B	FF	7A	99	FE	FC	FF	DF	6D	FF	56	D4	FD	F9	¯ûK.z™.ü.ßm.VÔýù
01B0:CF	FE	FA	AA	B7	BB	FB	9D	AD	EF	36	F9	EF	5F	BE	7A	Ï.úª·»û­ï6ùï_¾z
01C0E	35	AD	FF	AF	45	9B	7B	B2	EF	5F	72	EF	D2	6D	CF	Þ5­.¯E›{²ï_rïÒmÏ
01D0:FB	77	B0	38	77	2F	EF	6C	AF	FE	AE	B7	B4	CA	BE	F7	ûw°8w/ïl¯.®·´Ê¾÷
01E0:6F	FB	B8	FA	97	9F	FF	DC	77	FD	37	FA	7D	F7	7F	F7	oû¸ú-Ÿ.Üwý7ú}÷÷
01F01	EF	EF	5F	FF	E7	86	FA	B5	73	FF	4C	7B	FB	BD	9C	Ñïï_.ç†úµs.L{û½œ
0200E	F4	2F	7F	93	DF	1B	FB	9C	DD	AE	6F	FF	7F	B7	7B	Þô/"ßûœÝ®o.·{
0210:F8	F3	4E	1C	EF	CE	26	F4	CF	FB	AD	AE	D9	1F	A7	FB	øóNïÎ&ôÏû­®Ù§û
0220:E7	BB	BF	77	77	C7	FF	53	D6	BE	39	DE	77	DF	26	37	ç»¿wwÇ.SÖ¾9Þwß&7
0230:F4	6F	D7	B8	6D	1E	5E	F3	AF	95	4F	3F	FF	F7	F3	E7	ôo×¸m^ó¯•O?.÷óç
0240:7B	B5	E8	FF	66	A9	65	ED	AC	F7	47	F7	D7	76	E7	6F	{µè.f©eí¬÷G÷×vço
0250:FD	EE	BD	CC	62	9F	77	AF	97	FB	06	FA	F6	6F	7B	6B	ýî½ÌbŸw¯-û.úöo{k
0260:FB	5D	BA	B5	EF	BD	EB	DB	7B	8C	BE	7B	CB	7F	FB	FB	û]ºµï½ëÛ{Œ¾{Ëûû
0270:B6	DF	BF	EB	68	75	7F	DE	BD	6F	8F	6B	F9	9F	AF	DE	¶ß¿ëhuÞ½okùŸ¯Þ
0280E	FB	D7	F9	E7	F2	BD	2D	DF	EB	DA	F6	F7	F3	B6	6E	Þû×ùçò½-ßëÚö÷ó¶n
0290:FE	7A	4C	B7	3F	FE	BF	FF	D9	FF	90	FF	68	E5	EF	FA	.zL·?.¿.Ù..håïú
02A0:5F	FF	31	EB	AF	58	F7	FB	CE	FF	76	1F	43	BF	FA	D7	_.1ë¯X÷ûÎ.vC¿ú×
02B0:F6	7B	EC	37	F8	77	AD	2F	97	FE	D2	DF	FF	BF	FF	FD	ö{ì7øw­/-.Òß.¿.ý
02C0D	4F	B7	9B	EF	7F	96	3E	7D	9E	1F	D7	37	FD	FB	C5	ÝO·›ï->}ž×7ýûÅ
02D0:F7	A7	3B	5C	FB	93	7D	7F	DE	FD	2D	F7	CF	7E	6A	7E	÷§;\û"}Þý-÷Ï~j~
02E0:FB	EE	ED	53	FF	8A	73	A2	FF	FB	DE	EA	7F	FF	6F	FB	ûîíS.Šs¢.ûÞê.oû
02F0:ED	DF	FF	B7	6F	37	FF	C9	CE	D7	FE	7A	C6	27	F7	19	íß.·o7.ÉÎ×.zÆ'÷
0300:A9	7F	EE	F7	F3	ED	BB	9F	FD	FC	5C	9F	EB	B2	3F	4F	©î÷óí»Ÿýü\Ÿë²?O
0310:AF	FE	9A	3F	D5	D7	FF	77	E6	7B	23	79	F8	25	FB	1B	¯.š?Õ×.wæ{#yø%û
0320:F7	5D	7F	3A	3B	FF	2F	9F	F7	DF	F3	73	E7	FB	B2	EF	÷]:;./Ÿ÷ßósçû²ï
0330E	FB	F5	8B	CD	D5	DF	CA	5F	3E	F4	39	CB	9F	7D	C1	Þûõ‹ÍÕßÊ_>ô9ËŸ}Á
0340:FB	EF	FA	D7	FB	7A	FD	73	EB	3F	FE	FE	EF	FB	9D	C3	ûïú×ûzýsë?..ïûÃ
0350:FF	EC	BC	95	EF	4F	FD	B7	FF	B3	FF	3D	FB	FF	7E	BF	.ì¼•ïOý·.³.=û.~¿
0360:FF	77	EF	CE	FE	FE	FF	FB	FF	E7	E9	DF	AD	DB	FF	FE	.wïÎ...û.çéß­Û..
0370:EF	FF	6F	FA	DF	8E	F5	F7	EA	7F	DF	FF	FF	7B	FF	FF	ï.oúßŽõ÷êß..{..
0380F	EF	D7	7F	FF	6B	FF	9F	DF	6F	E7	FD	FE	6E	F3	BB	ßï×.k.Ÿßoçý.nó»
0390:F6	FB	FD	9F	FF	FB	E2	BF	CE	6D	B6	FD	06	3F	06	3F	öûýŸ.ûâ¿Îm¶ý.?.?
03A0:01	0D	03	1B	02	9A	02	8A	00	50	FC	42	AD	DF	FF	FF	.. .š.Š.PüB­ß..
03B0:7B	FF	FF	DF	EF	D7	7F	FF	6B	FF	9F	DF	6F	E7	FD	FE	{..ßï×.k.Ÿßoçý.
03C0:6E	F3	BB	F6	FB	FD	9F	FF	FB	E2	BF	CE	6D	B6	FD	06	nó»öûýŸ.ûâ¿Îm¶ý.
03D0:3F	06	3F	01	0D	03	1B	02	9A	02	8A	00	50	FC	42	AD	?.?.. .š.Š.PüB­
03E0F	FF	FF	7B	FF	FF	DF	EF	D7	7F	FF	6B	FF	CF	17	C6	ß..{..ßï×.k.ÏÆ
03F0:AA	7B	08	17	8E	10	00	25	E7	CE	00	2A	86	05	36	05	ª{.Ž.%çÎ.*†.6.
0400:20	20	21	20	20	57	41	52	4E	49	4E	47	20	20	21	20	! WARNING !
0410:20	20	47	41	52	42	41	47	45	20	44	41	54	41	20	20	GARBAGE DATA
0420F	FF	FF	E7	BB	A7	B7	FF	EB	F5	FC	DE	F7	FF	FF	EE	ß..ç»§·.ëõüÞ÷..î
0430:F9	DF	F1	FA	FF	FF	FF	79	FF	FB	00	00	00	00	00	00	ùßñú...y.û......
0440:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0450:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0460:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0470:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0480:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0490:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0500:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0510:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0520:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0530:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0540:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0550:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0560:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0570:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0580:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0590:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0600:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0610:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0620:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0630:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0640:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0650:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0660:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0670:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0680:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0690:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0700:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0710:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0720:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0730:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0740:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0750:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0760:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0770:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0780:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0790:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................

Here's another dump........

0000:20	20	21	20	20	57	41	52	4E	49	4E	47	20	20	21	20	! WARNING !
0010:20	20	47	41	52	42	41	47	45	20	44	41	54	41	20	20	GARBAGE DATA
0020F	FF	7F	E7	BF	B7	37	FF	EB	F4	7D	5E	FF	FF	EF	EE	ß.ç¿·7.ëô}^..ïî
0030:F9	DF	F1	FA	EF	DD	FF	7B	FF	FA	3D	78	FE	9F	3E	8D	ùßñúïÝ.{.ú=x.Ÿ>
0040:9F	FF	70	7B	FF	AF	A7	C6	B4	5E	00	10	00	01	00	00	Ÿ.p{.¯§Æ´^.....
0050:00	00	00	00	00	50	50	34	00	00	00	E5	FF	FB	7F	FF	.....PP4...å.û.
0060:6F	AB	7A	BF	5F	3F	5D	F6	FD	3F	00	36	00	00	1D	20	o«z¿_?]öý?.6..
0070:CB	04	F6	20	CC	F6	20	CF	1C	20	CB	08	CE	38	00	18	Ë.ö Ìö Ï Ë.Î8.
0080:0D	30	20	CF	1F	20	CC	40	FB	C6	55	7B	20	17	C6	AA	0 Ï Ì@ûÆU{ Æª
0090:7B	20	17	8E	40	00	25	E7	CE	00	2A	86	05	36	05	05	{ Ž@.%çÎ.*†.6..
00A0:12	34	FF	FF	DE	7E	FF	DC	BF	B7	3E	7F	FF	FF	DF	EF	4..Þ~.Ü¿·>..ßï
00B0:1F	FA	F5	DF	FF	7F	B7	ED	BF	FF	E6	FB	BF	E7	CB	FF	úõß.·í¿.æû¿çË.
00C0:F3	FF	23	FF	F6	FE	BA	FF	F3	DD	FC	FD	CA	3F	3C	FF	ó.#.ö.º.óÝüýÊ?<.
00D0:FE	FF	AC	FF	FF	BF	75	E6	EF	BD	BE	FF	9F	FE	DD	FF	..¬..¿uæï½¾.Ÿ.Ý.
00E0:3D	F6	7F	FE	EF	AF	EB	BB	DF	FF	CE	D3	DD	77	BF	7F	=ö.ï¯ë»ß.ÎÓÝw¿
00F0:FB	B9	D7	FF	FE	D5	FD	EE	F7	BA	FF	7F	53	FD	BB	EB	û¹×..Õýî÷º.Sý»ë
0100F	FF	FB	FD	CC	B9	D7	7F	BE	3F	3C	BF	97	FF	CE	FA	ß.ûýÌ¹×¾?<¿-.Îú
0110:B3	9D	F7	FF	FF	3E	FF	FF	F9	F7	DD	4B	DF	1F	FE	73	³÷..>..ù÷ÝKß.s
0120:BF	FF	66	9F	EF	FC	F6	F7	FF	DE	92	FB	F7	57	EC	4F	¿.fŸïüö÷.Þ'û÷WìO
0130F	7F	DA	FF	FF	77	FF	B7	FD	FF	4D	FB	BF	FC	FF	3F	ßÚ..w.·ý.Mû¿ü.?
01406	EF	5F	76	FF	DF	F6	FB	FF	FF	8D	BD	DE	D5	0A	7D	Öï_v.ßöû..½ÞÕ.}
0150:FB	DF	89	EF	6A	B7	6F	FF	6B	FF	46	77	FA	6F	9B	EF	ûß‰ïj·o.k.Fwúo›ï
0160:F7	DF	EB	CF	7F	F3	EF	FF	FC	FE	6E	7D	FF	DF	B3	FF	÷ßëÏóï.ü.n}.ß³.
0170:B4	BF	1B	7C	E7	FB	D7	FC	63	7F	E1	47	FC	DE	CE	EE	´¿|çû×ücáGüÞÎî
0180:FB	FA	01	77	E2	FF	37	EF	FB	73	CF	1C	5D	AC	B3	F7	ûú.wâ.7ïûsÏ]¬³÷
0190:25	6B	D7	54	FD	F9	F6	7F	2F	FB	B1	18	DF	FF	DA	9D	%k×Týùö/û±ß.Ú
01A0:AD	FF	49	EF	7A	99	FE	7C	CF	DF	4D	FB	FE	D4	FD	C9	­.Iïz™.|ÏßMû.ÔýÉ
01B0:CF	F6	F8	EA	B7	BB	FB	9D	3D	EF	B6	F9	EF	5F	BE	7C	Ïöøê·»û=ï¶ùï_¾|
01C0:9E	35	AD	EF	2F	45	9A	7B	30	EF	5D	F2	EF	F3	6C	EF	ž5­ï/Eš{0ï]òïólï
01D0:7B	77	B0	78	77	AD	EF	68	AF	FE	AB	B7	B4	CB	FE	B7	{w°xw­ïh¯.«·´Ë.·
01E0:6F	FB	B8	FA	97	97	FF	DC	57	FD	36	BA	3D	F7	7F	F7	oû¸ú--.ÜWý6º=÷÷
01F01	EF	EF	1F	FF	E7	86	FE	B5	7B	FF	44	7A	FA	AD	DC	Ñïï.ç†.µ{.Dzú­Ü
0200A	F4	2F	57	93	DF	9B	FE	9C	DC	AE	6F	FF	7F	B7	7B	Úô/W"ß›.œÜ®o.·{
0210:F8	F1	6E	1D	EF	4E	26	F4	CF	F9	2D	AE	DD	1F	A7	73	øñnïN&ôÏù-®Ý§s
0220:F7	3B	BF	37	77	CF	FF	57	D6	B6	39	DE	67	DF	26	37	÷;¿7wÏ.WÖ¶9Þgß&7
0230:F4	EF	D7	38	6D	1E	56	F3	AF	9D	4E	3F	FF	F7	F7	E5	ôï×8mVó¯N?.÷÷å
0240:7F	B5	E8	FF	62	A9	65	ED	8C	7F	46	F7	D7	76	E7	6F	µè.b©eíŒF÷×vço
0250D	FE	BD	CE	23	9F	77	AF	97	FB	07	FA	F6	6F	53	6B	Ý.½Î#Ÿw¯-û.úöoSk
0260:FB	4D	B8	B5	EF	BD	EB	D9	7B	8E	BE	79	CF	5F	FB	FB	ûM¸µï½ëÙ{Ž¾yÏ_ûû
0270:B6	EF	BF	EF	28	75	7F	CE	BD	6F	8F	6B	F1	8F	BF	CE	¶ï¿ï(uÎ½okñ¿Î
0280:7E	FF	F7	F9	A7	F2	BD	2D	FF	EB	D8	F7	67	F3	B4	7E	~.÷ù§ò½-.ëØ÷gó´~
0290:FF	7B	4C	B7	3F	FF	BF	BF	F9	FF	95	FF	69	65	FF	FA	.{L·?.¿¿ù.•.ie.ú
02A0:5F	FF	31	EB	BB	1A	37	7B	DE	FF	76	5F	41	BF	FA	D7	_.1ë»7{Þ.v_A¿ú×
02B0:F6	7B	EC	F7	F4	77	AD	6F	D7	FA	F2	DF	FF	BF	FF	FD	ö{ì÷ôw­o×úòß.¿.ý
02C0:CD	4F	B7	9B	EF	6F	96	3E	59	9E	1F	F7	3F	FD	FB	C5	ÍO·›ïo->Yž÷?ýûÅ
02D0:F7	A5	39	CC	FB	93	35	7F	DE	FF	6D	F6	C9	7E	6A	FE	÷¥9Ìû"5Þ.möÉ~j.
02E0:FA	EE	ED	53	F7	8A	73	82	FF	FB	9E	E2	FF	FF	6F	FA	úîíS÷Šs‚.ûžâ..oú
02F0:F5	DB	FF	37	6F	77	FF	C9	CE	D7	DE	5A	D6	A6	E7	19	õÛ.7ow.ÉÎ×ÞZÖ¦ç
0300:E9	7F	EA	F7	F3	ED	BB	9F	75	FC	58	9E	EF	A2	3F	4F	éê÷óí»ŸuüXžï¢?O
0310:BF	FE	9A	3F	D4	D7	FD	77	E6	7B	23	7D	68	21	FB	1B	¿.š?Ô×ýwæ{#}h!û
0320:F7	7C	7F	BA	3B	FB	0F	BF	F7	9F	D7	33	C7	3F	B2	FF	÷|º;û¿÷Ÿ×3Ç?².
0330E	FB	F5	8B	CD	DF	DF	CA	5E	BE	FC	39	8B	9D	7D	89	Þûõ‹ÍßßÊ^¾ü9‹}‰
0340:BB	EF	FA	DF	BB	79	FD	33	EB	3F	EE	FF	FF	B3	BF	C6	»ïúß»yý3ë?î..³¿Æ
0350:FB	EC	BC	95	EF	4F	FD	B7	FF	BB	FF	3F	CB	FF	6E	3F	ûì¼•ïOý·.».?Ë.n?
0360:ED	77	EF	CE	FE	FE	FF	FB	FF	A7	E9	DF	AD	DB	7F	BE	íwïÎ...û.§éß­Û¾
0370:FF	FF	6F	F8	DF	8E	75	BF	6B	5F	CF	FB	FF	7B	FF	FF	..oøßŽu¿k_Ïû.{..
0380F	EF	D7	7F	F5	6B	FF	BB	9F	6F	E3	FF	FE	6C	F3	FB	ßï×õk.»Ÿoã..lóû
0390:F6	FB	FD	8F	FF	FB	E2	BF	CE	6D	B4	FD	06	3F	06	3F	öûý.ûâ¿Îm´ý.?.?
03A0:01	0D	03	1B	02	9A	02	8A	00	50	FC	42	AD	CF	FB	FF	.. .š.Š.PüB­Ïû.
03B0:7B	FF	FF	DF	EF	D7	7F	F5	6B	FF	BB	9F	6F	E3	FF	FE	{..ßï×õk.»Ÿoã..
03C0:6C	F3	FB	F6	FB	FD	8F	FF	FB	E2	BF	CE	6D	B4	FD	06	lóûöûý.ûâ¿Îm´ý.
03D0:3F	06	3F	01	0D	03	1B	02	9A	02	8A	00	50	FC	42	AD	?.?.. .š.Š.PüB­
03E0:CF	FB	FF	7B	FF	FF	DF	EF	D7	7F	F5	6B	FF	99	F7	F7	Ïû.{..ßï×õk.™÷÷
03F0:F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	F7	÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷
0400:20	20	21	20	20	57	41	52	4E	49	4E	47	20	20	21	20	! WARNING !
0410:20	20	47	41	52	42	41	47	45	20	44	41	54	41	20	20	GARBAGE DATA
0420F	FF	7F	E7	BF	B7	37	FF	EB	F4	7D	5E	FF	FF	EF	EE	ß.ç¿·7.ëô}^..ïî
0430:F9	DF	F1	FA	EF	DD	FF	7B	FF	FA	00	00	00	00	00	00	ùßñúïÝ.{.ú......
0440:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0450:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0460:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0470:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0480:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0490:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
04F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0500:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0510:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0520:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0530:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0540:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0550:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0560:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0570:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0580:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0590:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
05F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0600:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0610:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0620:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0630:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0640:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0650:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0660:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0670:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0680:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0690:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
06F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0700:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0710:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0720:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0730:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0740:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0750:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0760:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0770:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0780:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
0790:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07A0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07B0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07C0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07D0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07E0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................
07F0:00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	00	................


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

these dumps are all corrupted, have you tried connecting with other settings? I would suggest get a cheap kkl cable and extract skc from the ecu rather than the dashpod. software is free


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Cheers Ganja. I've already got VAGCOM and a cable. Can I read the SKC using VAGCOM, or do I need to use some other software with my VAGCOM cable?


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

screenshots from another forum, not sure if I can post a link here. shouldn't be too hard finding the files via google. all credit to these guys obviously. there's quite a few mentions of this method in threads on here too
you'll need the me7_95040 tool and any hex editor. the hex to dec conversion can be done with windows calc. what ever number you get out add 0 at the start until it's 5 digit and you got your pin


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

What happens if you try M73 v2?

I got the same garbage data when trying to read EEPROM


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Cheers Ganja. I'll have a go, but at the moment I can't see which COM port has been allocated to my VAGCOM cable, 'Ports (COM & LPT) is missing from my device manager!

RNS-E, I get basically the same issues with M73 V2....


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

milnei said:


> Cheers Ganja. I'll have a go, but at the moment I can't see which COM port has been allocated to my VAGCOM cable, 'Ports (COM & LPT) is missing from my device manager


you'll only see the port with the cable plugged in. it is a standard kkl isn't it?


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Ganja47 said:


> it is a standard kkl isn't it?


Well, I guess I don't know what a kkl is... I thought it was the same as the cable I use for VAGCOM. If it isn't I'd better get me one... 

When I connect the VAGCOM cable I still don't see Ports come up in device manager, it just appears in the USB list.


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

what does it appear as in the list?
if it's a hex cable you will have to install the virtual port drivers first but not sure if it would actually work.
maybe just get a KKL from the bay, they're only a fiver or so


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Ganja47 said:


> maybe just get a KKL from the bay, they're only a fiver or so


I'm with you on that one, got Amazon Prime so would one of these do me....?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Diagnostic...158031&rnid=419157031&rps=1&s=gateway&sr=8-4&

By the time I've got my second key programmed (if I manage it) it'll probably have cost me more than getting it done by someone offering the service :roll: but learning is also fun too!


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

yeah that'll be perfect. know what you mean, these kinda projects can spiral out of control easy :lol:


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

...and easier to justify £20 here and there on bits and bobs to 'Mrs M', rather than £100 on someone visiting and doing it.....


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Not having any luck with Me7 and my KKL cable. I've tried different baud rates, but it always reports back as 10400. Com 3 is valid - I can fire up VCDS-Lite and scan away without any problems. Wondering if there's any connection to VAG-Tacho not working for milnei and this not working for me, e.g. not compatible with the 3.2's? :?


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

there's some discussion on nefmoto and immo off forums about this only being possible on the bench with most ECUs. just connect power and k-line I guess. not really looked into it to be honest


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

No worries. Hasn't cost me anything, and it's fun to play. :wink:

The Post Office says the e-packet from China with my VAG CAN Commander will be here by eight this evening. Based on the last reported location being half way across the country, I think that highly unlikely. :roll: At such time as it actually is in my hands, I'll report back on results.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Well kkl cable arrived, drivers installed, COM6 identified...

Here's what I did and the result....

C:\>me7_95040.exe -p6 --OBD -r TT-95040.bin
Ver: 1.31
Com Port: 6
Baud Rate: 10400
Opening COM6 ... OK
Initiating communication ... FAIL. (error=0x01)
Closing COM6

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Tried different baud rates but it always defaulted to 10400.......

Also, tried to get Timpson to cut my AUDI key blank, but 'jobsworth' struck and they won't cut any keys that they haven't supplied the blank for....

Have found a chap locally who will cut (for £15) and programme my blank for a total of £45, so unless anyone out there can give me any more hints, I think I'm going to have to give up and pay the man.... Just hate getting so far (and not to mention spent a few quid) and fail..


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

try read the ecu on the bench rather than in the car.
you could try different timings to catch the ecu during boot up. maybe even start software first and then quickly turn ignition on.
the kline protocol is 10400 so that's what it'll be set to every time


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Ganja47 said:


> try read the ecu on the bench rather than in the car


Not sure I'm going down that road.....

I'll have a go at different timings as you suggest, but I'm getting to the point where everything that 'should' have worked hasn't so there must be some fundamental reason why it's not working.

Read elsewhere that if the combi has been out for dashpod repair then that may have resulted in things being scrambled. Also considering the Neanderthal method of sticking the good immobi chip inside the steering column trim near the key barrel so I don't have to get the new key chip programmed..... Or, as mentioned before, £45 to get it done....


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Well, I paid the nice chap (from CarKeysBanbury) my £45 who was able to not only cut my key blank, but also read the PIN code. He did offer to programme my new key using the PIN, but I thought it would be 'fun' to try it myself. He did say that if I had any issues he'd sort the keys out for no charge.

Got home and plugged VCDS in. Followed the instructions published elsewhere (and attached in this thread as Key.docx) and the pin worked and allowed me to login to the instrument cluster. First time I did the programming, the yellow immob light just flashed away with my new keys, although the car would start and keep running. I then tried again, and I guess I did something different because the second time, the immob light went away!! 

So now the immob chip was linked to the car, all I had to do was get the remote to work. Tried the key in the ignition and locking the drivers door and pressing unlock buttons, but was only able to get both remotes to work for a short while (I suspect that although both remotes were programmed, if I used one, and then the other, the first one wouldn't work. :?

So I turned to this wonderful forum [smiley=book2.gif] and dug up a thread from 2011, and saw that there was a method with VCDS where you can program the remotes that way. There were some differences with what I experienced over the written method but with a bit of trial and error I manged to get both working fine!

I bumped the thread and updated it with my experiences, it's called 'RE-PROGRAM KEY WITHOUT VAG.COM', ironic that I used VAGCOM instructions that were in a 'WITHOUT VAG.COM' thread.....


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

And from my end, my copy of VAG CAN Commander 5.5 with Pin Reader 3.9 beta showed up, and so far, no luck. Can't even seem to get the most basic of communication with the car.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

I spoke too soon......... :x

New remote has again lost its link to the car. Was working last night when I checked it around half an hour after programming it with VDCS.

Has anyone else had this happen with a new remote?

I know there are 3 types of key remote according to the 'Key.docx' guide:-
4DO 837 231A
4D0 837 231 N 
4D0 837 231 K

Mine was the ### K part and I made sure I ordered a ### K part. Could I have been supplied with the wrong remote (as the K has to be replaced with a K)? Would an A or N behave like this, or would it just not link at all?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Mine does this. I asked the forum. No response.

Mine is not a new key. If and when I sync the key to the car. I can stand next to the car... locking, unlocking, opening boot all day long. When I go indoors/away from the car for more than 5 minutes. It loses its sync and doesn't work remotely, until I resync the key to the car again.

Has to be vehicle related rather than the key....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

In my experience A and N remotes won't work at all with later cars which require K. 
Did you by any chance buy a "Bentley" style remote as there is an issue with some of these and they lose the code sequence. Try pressing the unlock button up to eight times in quick succession and check if the car unlocks.


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

milnei said:


> I spoke too soon......... :x
> 
> New remote has again lost its link to the car. Was working last night when I checked it around half an hour after programming it with VDCS.


Did you remember to program ALL keys at the same time and not just only the new one?


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

[/quote]Did you remember to program ALL keys at the same time and not just only the new one?[/quote]

Yup and they both work for a while, but then the new one doesn't.

I've found another process that I can try tonight, but not holding out much hope.....


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

I have the two original keys and when I bought the car one of the keys would do everything but work with the Immobilizer. Have not had any problems since reprogramming with new (used) cluster. Hopefully, a new reprogramming will help you.


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

New batteries in the fobs ? had simlar issues with my car... both fobs needed new bats !


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

ady117 said:


> New batteries in the fobs ? had simlar issues with my car... both fobs needed new bats !


I have considered that, and I guess I should give that a try.

I tried various methods to program the new key, but still the same behavior. Program OK, both remotes working fine. Then 10 minutes later the new one doesn't work.....

I've had a chat with the bloke that helped get the SKC, and cut my new key blade. He suspects it's the inferior Chinese quality. He's got genuine ones for just £30, so if changing battery doesn't make any difference then I'll be getting one from him, and the Chinese $hit can go back!


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

I was thinking [email protected] battery too. Will be interesting to see if new ones make a difference.


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

my TT has been parked up a while, and both keys stopped working, then i would re sync them after a week or so they wouldnt work again ................. this went on for weeks and it was the batteries ... had enough umph for a few times then gave up.. i only relised after i was holding the open button down to open the windows when they just stopped 1/2 way and they wouldent budge.... new battaries sorted it in both remotes


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

any luck


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

any luck


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

New battery made not an 'apeth of difference. So went to see my key man and he tried several things to get my remote to work, but had the same experience as I had. So he got a replacement, and linked it to the car, and all now works as it should.....

Well nearly.... I went to unlock it Sunday morning and no-workie.... I re-linked the remote to the car (press any remote button, then turn the key in the drivers door) and it worked again.

I'm off to do the NC500 with Mrs M on Wednesday so I'll be using the new key (spare will remain in her handbag just in case) and we'll see if behaves over the next 10 days.......


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

do both your doors unlock with key ? and have you checked the micro switches ETC.... my lock mech was dry and a bit sticky (had to turn) lots of wd40 inthe mech, inside the door helped >>> or seemed too.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks ady117, there's no problem with the mechanical door locks.

I think that there is a pattern regarding when the remote loses the link. After the car is unlocked for a while for example , at home it's in the garage unlocked so when I try the remote as a test it's not worked. And today after a 3 hour drive the remote wouldn't work. After re-linking all is OK. We'll see in the morning whether it's OK as it's locked outside tonight (in Penrith).


----------

